#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  Посвящения, ритуалы и тибетского гадания МО- Лама Пема Рандрола Ринпоче

## Garab

Ринпоче Пема Рандрол следует учению Будды в традиции Лонг Чен Нингтик и Чоцок Цогле Ринчен Тренгва. Четыре месяца в каждом году он проводит в строгом ретрите в Гималаях, а остальное время посвящает на благо всех живых существ, выполняет ритуалы, проводит гадания, лечит ритуалами омовения, мантрами и практикой Чод.

25 марта (вт) 19:00 Посвящение Зеленой Тары (Центр Открытый мир, ул. Павловская 18)

27 марта (чт) 19:00 -- Посвящение Ваджрасаттвы Ябюм ( в союзе) Белые Облака (Покровка 4, метро Китай город)


28 марта (пт) 19:00 посвящение Ваджракилаи (Центр Открытый мир, ул. Павловская 18) 

30 марта (вс) 19:00 Ритуал Омовение (Центр Открытый мир, ул. Павловская 18)

1 апр. (вт) 19:00 Посвящение Манджушри (Центр Открытый мир, ул. Павловская 18)

3 апр. (чт) 19:00 Посвящение Курукуллы (КЦ Белые Облака, Покровка 4)

5 апр. (сб) 19:00 Посвящение Ваджрапани(Центр Открытый Мир, ул. Павловская д.18)

6 апр. (вс) 19:00 Ритуал Ленчаг (отдача кармических долгов) (Центр Открытый Мир, ул. Павловская д.18)

8 апр. (вт) 19:00 Посвящение Хаягривы (Центр Открытый Мир, ул. Павловская д.18)

10 апр. (чт) 19:00 Посвящение Красного Гаруды (КЦ Белые Облака, Покровка д.4, метро Китай город)

12 апр. (сб) 19:00 Посвящение 5 Дзамбал (Центр Открытый Мир, ул. Павловская д.18)

13 апр. (вс) 19:00 Ритуал призывания коня удачи "Джяцен Ценмо" (Центр Открытый Мир, ул. Павловская д.18)

15 апр. (вт) 19:00 Посв. Симкамукха/львигоноловая синяя дакиня (Центр Открытый Мир, ул. Павловская д.18) 

17 апр (чт) 19:00 Посвящение Белой Тары (КЦ Белые Облака, Покровка д. 4) 

19 апр. (сб) 19:00 Посвящение Будды Медицины (Центр Открытый Мир, ул. Павловская д.18) 

20 апр. (вс) 19:00 Буддийское посвящение Шивы (Центр Открытый Мир, ул. Павловская д.18)
Контакты
Тел:	8-903-115-92-69
Email:	randrol2010@gmail.com
Тибетское гадание МО, буддийские ритуалы, буддийские учения и посвящения

http://randrol.umi.ru/

----------


## Garab

Обновление расписания визита Пема Рандрола Ринпоче на сайте http://randrol.umi.ru/moi_stat_i/

----------


## Кузьмич

С последующим разоблачением?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

Аурум (02.04.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> С последующим разоблачением?


Кого бум разоблачать?

----------


## Нико

> Кого бум разоблачать?


А сколько он за гадание берёт?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А сколько он за гадание берёт?


А может кто-нибудь огласит весь список ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> А может кто-нибудь огласит весь список ?


Прайс-лист?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Прайс-лист?


Можно и так назвать  :Smilie:

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

Вопрос к организаторам! А есть информация по стоимости посвящений? Или все ванги даруются бесплатно и будет ли на месте возможность получить комментарии и садханы в бумажном виде?

----------


## Нико

> Можно и так назвать


Если что, пока я тут, можно за копейки погадать). Но не навязываюсь, конечно)

----------

Дондог (24.07.2016)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вопрос к организаторам! А есть информация по стоимости посвящений? Или все ванги даруются бесплатно и будет ли на месте возможность получить комментарии и садханы в бумажном виде?


Что то мне подсказывает что вы фантастику читать любите

----------

Legba (02.04.2014), Дондог (24.07.2016), Нико (02.04.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Если что, пока я тут, можно за копейки погадать). Но не навязываюсь, конечно)


Ну таки мо тоже могу поделать  :Smilie: 
Просто из любви к искусству.
А еще можно попросить тараненко погадать. Неплохо в общем-то гадает

----------

Дондог (24.07.2016), Пема Дролкар (06.04.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Ну таки мо тоже могу поделать 
> Просто из любви к искусству.
> А еще можно попросить тараненко погадать. Неплохо в общем-то гадает


А ещё лучше попросить погадать ламу Вангду (он как раз сейчас в доступности на юге Индии)))))

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А ещё лучше попросить погадать ламу Вангду (он как раз сейчас в доступности на юге Индии)))))


Или какую-ниудь старушку в деревне. Они тоже неплохо сие умеют

----------

Дондог (24.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Или какую-ниудь старушку в деревне. Они тоже неплохо сие умеют


Да, была бы вера)

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

> Что то мне подсказывает что вы фантастику читать любите


Простите??? Я что-то глупое спросил или здесь нужно обладать сидхами ясновидения?!

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Простите??? Я что-то глупое спросил или здесь нужно обладать сидхами ясновидения?!


Да не. Всё нормально. Всех текстов там не будет. А те которые будут - вполне могут быть с ошибками. Или с недостающими строфами (помнится чудесный йогин этот факт решил замять и игнорировать) или будут только мантры на бумажке, как уже было.
А если нет сиддх ясновидения, но Welcome to mo

----------

Дондог (24.07.2016), Евгений Шпагин (03.04.2014)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Кого бум разоблачать?


Ну вот, сразу "кого"...  :Smilie: 
 Не "кого", а "чего" - покусы!    :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Choi

> Вопрос к организаторам! А есть информация по стоимости посвящений? Или все ванги даруются бесплатно и будет ли на месте возможность получить комментарии и садханы в бумажном виде?


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=23480&page=3 - "Стоимость участия в посвящениях: 1200 рублей".



> А ещё лучше попросить погадать ламу Вангду (он как раз сейчас в доступности на юге Индии)))))


Очень мудрый совет для москвичей - не идти к ламе Пема Рандрллу, который гадает через дорогу, а ехать к ламе Вангду на другой конец континента.



> Да не. Всё нормально. *Всех текстов там не будет. А те которые будут - вполне могут быть с ошибками.* Или с недостающими строфами (помнится чудесный йогин этот факт решил замять и игнорировать) или будут только мантры на бумажке, как уже было.
> А если нет сиддх ясновидения, но Welcome to mo


Это замечание справедливо для представителей всех тибетских школ без исключения. Да и с переводом палийских суттт не всё гладко.
По поводу отсутствия перевода, это общая болезнь, далеко ходить не надо, возьмём для примеру Кьябдже Намка Дриме Рабчжам Ринпоче. Этот известный многим йогин тоже выступает как конкурент таким форумным гадателям, как Нико, Карма Палджор, Тараненко и т.д. он гадает на Гесара. Всех текстов переданных им учений вы днём с огнём не найдёте - я вот в природе пока не встречал переведённой садханы Ваджрасаттвы из Такшам терма  :Smilie:  Или свежий пример - лама Йонтен Гьяцо. Дженанг Ваджрапани он передал, а садханы как не было, так и нет, как в прочем обещанных ещё пол года назад переводов садхан Ямантаки или Ваджравеги  :Smilie: 
Евгений, если после ванга у чудесного йогина Пема Рандрола вам не дадут садхану, пишите мне в личку, постараюсь помочь. Вы так же можете обратиться за помощью на прямую к переводчику Карма Палджору, он непосредственно переводил большинство садхан, что давал чудесны йогин Пема Рандрол.

----------

Дондог (23.07.2016), Евгений Шпагин (03.04.2014), Эделизи (04.04.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> я вот в природе пока не встречал переведённой садханы Ваджрасаттвы из Такшам терма


Она на у-ме написана. Тяжко




> Или свежий пример - лама Йонтен Гьяцо. Дженанг Ваджрапани он передал, а садханы как не было, так и нет, как в прочем обещанных ещё пол года назад переводов садхан Ямантаки или Ваджравеги


Ситуация патовая. Уже как-то говорил - собирайте деньги для издания и подготовки книг - тогда всё будет. В центре всё делалось на личные деньги народа оттудова. Сейчас у них денег для таких работ не особо много, поэтому все переводы и издание книг - зависло в воздухе

----------

Дондог (24.07.2016)

----------


## Legba

> Если что, пока я тут, можно за копейки погадать). Но не навязываюсь, конечно)





> А ещё лучше попросить погадать ламу Вангду (он как раз сейчас в доступности на юге Индии)))))


Ну, раз столько предложений, может проверим действенность?
Может кто-нибудь с помощью Мо выдать что-то конкретное и полезное?
Курс доллара на определенный день с точностью до трех знаков после запятой?
Атмосферное давление на определенный день?
Хоть что-то проверяемое, а?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну, раз столько предложений, может проверим действенность?
> Может кто-нибудь с помощью Мо выдать что-то конкретное и полезное?
> Курс доллара на определенный день с точностью до трех знаков после запятой?
> Атмосферное давление на определенный день?
> Хоть что-то проверяемое, а?


Все мы умрем  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> Все мы умрем


Неужтож и по Мо так выходит?! Черт...

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Неужтож и по Мо так выходит?! Черт...


К гадалке не ходи  :Smilie: 
Зуб даю  :Smilie:

----------

Legba (03.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (04.04.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Ну, раз столько предложений, может проверим действенность?
> Может кто-нибудь с помощью Мо выдать что-то конкретное и полезное?
> Курс доллара на определенный день с точностью до трех знаков после запятой?
> Атмосферное давление на определенный день?
> Хоть что-то проверяемое, а?


Обычно гадать ходят не за курсом доллара. Тут есть один Амдо Ринпоче, так он довольно точно гадает. Это было проверено.

----------

Дондог (24.07.2016)

----------


## Neroli

> Обычно гадать ходят не за курсом доллара.


Мы готовы сходить необычно.
Чем курс доллара не подходит?

----------


## Legba

> Обычно гадать ходят не за курсом доллара. Тут есть один Амдо Ринпоче, так он довольно точно гадает. Это было проверено.


ОК, предложи "правильную" тему для гадания - но с проверяемым результатом.
Готов спонсировать гадание, с последующей публикацией. Ну, раз уж было проверено  :Wink:

----------

Паня (07.04.2014)

----------


## Neroli

А пусть он доход Legbы угадает))

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А пусть он доход Legbы угадает))


Вообще-то в МО нельзя угадать что-либо ТОЧНО, это как тот же и-цзин и Таро - чисто в качестве внешнего интерфэйса к собственной интуиции (про которую тут уже обсуждалось в теме про "чуйку"). Ну типа, рекоммендации к определённым внутренним вопросам, а не чтение мыслей.

А личность (и интуиция) гадателя МО тоже имеет значение исключительно когда он разговаривает со своим клиентом на одном языке и может выступить в роли психоаналитика для специфического типа людей, нуждающихся в гаданиях. Вообще, конечно, минимальная практика Манджушри, которую должен выполнить гадатель МО перед тем, как гадать, по идее, должна прокачать его интуицию - но даже в этом случае ценность такого гадания снижается, когда гадатель и клиент из разных языковых и культурных парадигм.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну, раз столько предложений, может проверим действенность?
> Может кто-нибудь с помощью Мо выдать что-то конкретное и полезное?
> Хоть что-то проверяемое, а?


Ну, смотря кем проверяемое.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): И какие вопросы. У нас тут есть старнький тибетский доктор лама Лаванг. Так он раза три точно при мне все предсказал.

Например, моему двоюродному брату-бобылю, когда он женится и по фоткам - лучше на ком, и когда у них появится ребенок, с точностью до месяца, ладно кандидатку можно еще внушить, но рождение ребенка внушить - сомнительно. И они замечательно вместе живут, уже второй ребенок есть. Брат отлично себя чувствует. Хотя не буддист.

А на вопросы о смерти и когда они обычно не отвечают. Хотя, думаю, могут знать.  

Ну, и мне несколько раз ламами четко было указано, когда и какой выбор в ответственном решении сделать. Тоже проверено и правильно предсказано.




> А личность (и интуиция) гадателя МО тоже имеет значение исключительно когда он разговаривает со своим клиентом на одном языке и может выступить в роли психоаналитика для специфического типа людей, нуждающихся в гаданиях. Вообще, конечно, минимальная практика Манджушри, которую должен выполнить гадатель МО перед тем, как гадать, по идее, должна прокачать его интуицию - но даже в этом случае ценность такого гадания снижается, когда гадатель и клиент из разных языковых и культурных парадигм.


Да, это отчасти правда, но в общих вопросах про быт тут играет роль жизненный опыт гадателя и количество народу, которые прошло через него.  Многие пожилые мудрые люди и так могут сказать, что у кого будет довольно точно, вообще не прибегая к гаданию МО. :Smilie:  А языковые и культурные парадигмы мешают только в специфических вопросах, думаю. Но если с гадателем поговорить подробнее с объяснениями через хорошего переводчика, который при нем - то он может их преодолеть.

----------


## Эделизи

> ценность такого гадания снижается, когда гадатель и клиент из разных языковых и культурных парадигм.


Гадала я несколько раз у гадалок из своей парадигмы. Они мне сразу: "на молодого человека гадаете?". "Нет, на работу". "А что, молодого человека нет?" "Какая разница, вы на работу гадайте". Делает расклад и тут же: "Ой, вам какой -то молодой человек выпадает") В нашей парадигме все гадалки - для домохозяек. 
Так шо из моей парадигмы, как раз, наверное, буддийский гадатель, ибо, если бы собралась, спросила бы про практику и опять же, работу, чтобы эту практику обеспечивать.

----------


## Legba

> А пусть он доход Legbы угадает))


Ха! Я бы его сам угадал...)))


Короче, друзья мои.
Не буду навязывать курс доллара.
Предложите любую тему гадания - с неочевидным исходом, который можно будет проверить в течении 1-3 месяцев.
И посмотрим, как чего обстоит - без ОБС (и даже без ОЛС).

----------


## Аурум

Лотерею выбрать и пусть отгадает выигрышную комбинацию. Заодно и деньжат получит, кроме того, что докажет способность к предсказанию.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Лотерею выбрать и пусть отгадает выигрышную комбинацию. Заодно и деньжат получит, кроме того, что докажет способность к предсказанию.


Гадание МО - это и есть лотерея

----------


## Аурум

> Гадание МО - это и есть лотерея


Гадание — это гадание. А лотерея — это лотерея.
Ваш Кэп.

----------

Эделизи (06.04.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

Не все в гадании так уж нечестно. Бабка все мое детство за деньги гадала а я на картах сидела. Потом в юности и я взялась гадать - и знаете- иногда такое вдохновение найдет - что сидит перед тобой человек, а ты всю его жизнь видишь, начинаешь говорить, у человека глаза на лоб лезут - но редко такое бывает. Бросила это дело, потому что люди к тебе очень привязываются, у квартиры какие-то личности начинают ждать с просьбой о гадании. Многим не нравится результат, что-то требуют.

----------


## Аурум

А я всегда всем, заявляющим о своих способностях предсказывать события, предлагал доказать это не "гаданиями", а именно предсказать результаты какой-либо конкретной лотереи. Сразу сдувались.

----------


## Нико

> ОК, предложи "правильную" тему для гадания - но с проверяемым результатом.
> Готов спонсировать гадание, с последующей публикацией. Ну, раз уж было проверено


Тут как бы с гаданиями такая штука. Легче всего спросить, например, получится ли у меня такая-то работа. Или, сможет та или иная женщина родить ребёнка, и в каком году. В основном ответ "да" или "нет". Ну а про размер зарплаты не спрашивают. Про лотерею можно спросить, типа, выиграю или нет. Ну и про врачей обычно спрашивают, какой врач подойдёт (из возможных вариантов).

----------

Эделизи (06.04.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ОК, предложи "правильную" тему для гадания - но с проверяемым результатом.
> Готов спонсировать гадание, с последующей публикацией. Ну, раз уж было проверено


Друзья, вы забываете, что гадание, по крайней мере в теории, это результат взаимодействия медиума с реальными духовными существами, неважно, внесансарного или мирского уровня. Здесь степень научной достоверности и проверяемости просто в принципе не может быть большей, чем в психологии.
Из чего следует, что они будут отвечать на любые вопросы, какие вам вздумается задать?
Кстати, в Тибете существовала процедура проверки медиумов, но она была включена в общую парадигму религиозных отношений: поклонение, вера, молитвы, подношение и так далее. А просто так прийти и спросить "А что у меня в левой руке?" - совершенно дурацкая затея. Если надо для блага всех живых существ, ответят. А если нет - пошлют на все три драгоценные буквы. )))
По крайней мере в теории должно быть так. А уж принимать ли эту теорию за чистую монету - вольному воля. Кто не принимает, лучше отойти в сторонку. Впрочем, зубоскалить тоже не возбраняется. Просто глупо это.

----------

Влад К (07.04.2014), Джнянаваджра (06.04.2014), Дондог (24.07.2016), Нико (06.04.2014), Сергей Ч (06.04.2014), Чагна Дордже (06.04.2014)

----------


## Нико

Ещё замечу, что для качественного гадания мо нужно пройти соответствующий ретрит (Палден Лхамо, Манджушри и т.п.). Так что это не профанация, а результат приближения к божеству в тибетском буддизме. И за это не принято брать фиксированную плату, хотя, естественно, люди понимают, что с пустыми руками не пойдут.

----------

Дондог (24.07.2016), Сергей Хос (06.04.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ещё замечу, что для качественного гадания мо нужно пройти соответствующий ретрит (Палден Лхамо, Манджушри и т.п.). Так что это не профанация, а результат приближения к божеству в тибетском буддизме. И за это не принято брать фиксированную плату, хотя, естественно, люди понимают, что с пустыми руками не пойдут.


Естественно.  Требовать проверки гадания ничуть не умнее, чем подтверждения реализации стадии приближения в йоге божества. Это в сущности одного порядка вещи. Есть множество людей, которые считают рассказы о реализации йоги сказками для дураков, но они обычно не тратят время на буддийские форумы.
Так что вы уж решите для себя что-нибудь одно.
Это конечно не отрицает того, что тот или иной гадатель может быть шарлатаном. Но этот разговор должен вестись в совершенно других категориях.

----------


## Дубинин

> Ха! Я бы его сам угадал...)))
> 
> 
> Короче, друзья мои.
> Не буду навязывать курс доллара.
> Предложите любую тему гадания - с неочевидным исходом, который можно будет проверить в течении 1-3 месяцев.
> И посмотрим, как чего обстоит - без ОБС (и даже без ОЛС).


Можно сделать проще, берём трёх человек (кто из них кто), знает только спрашиваюший. И спрашиваем типа: "когда женится, про здоровье- что делать, и прочее". Реально нужные вещи спрашиваем. Но проверка может быть мгновенной, ибо один из них, персонаж выдуманный, умерший, и прочее.. Например А, С. Пушкин. И спазу всё ясно будет. (Но Майя то- же должна быть не в курсе: кто есть кто?))

----------


## Нико

> Можно сделать проще, берём трёх человек (кто из них кто), знает только спрашиваюший. И спрашиваем типа: "когда женится, про здоровье- что делать, и прочее". Реально нужные вещи спрашиваем. Но проверка может быть мгновенной, ибо один из них, персонаж выдуманный, умерший, и прочее.. Например А, С. Пушкин. И спазу всё ясно будет. (Но Майя то- же должна быть не в курсе: кто есть кто?))


Раньше некто Дубинин тоже был замечен в гаданиях)

----------

Сергей Ч (06.04.2014), Эделизи (06.04.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> Раньше некто Дубинин тоже был замечен в гаданиях)


Ну с 13 лет, я и в онанизме был замечен, тем не менее почему не проверить гадателя?))

----------

Мяснов (06.04.2014), Нико (06.04.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Раньше некто Дубинин тоже был замечен в гаданиях)


Гадать — не мешки ворочать!

----------

Neroli (06.04.2014), Дубинин (06.04.2014), Нико (06.04.2014), Сергей Ч (06.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (06.04.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А че так натужно - доверять еще дядьке какому :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

берешь, и во всем полагаешься на тырнет - как и тут на БФ - вот - РРАЗ -и сам себе гадальщик :Big Grin:

----------


## Legba

> Это конечно не отрицает того, что тот или иной гадатель может быть шарлатаном. Но этот разговор должен вестись в совершенно других категориях.


Так. Смотрите, гадатель у нас в мегавыгодной ситуации. Судя по описанию Нико, он уже имеет 50% шансов на успех - в любом случае.
+ по твоим словам и проверять не стоит. Кто же может в такой ситуации оказаться шарлатаном?

----------


## Нико

> А че так натужно - доверять еще дядьке какому
> 
> берешь, и во всем полагаешься на тырнет - как и тут на БФ - вот - РРАЗ -и сам себе гадальщик


Это ту книгу, что Хос переводил, так осовременили? :EEK!:

----------


## Нико

> Так. Смотрите, гадатель у нас в мегавыгодной ситуации. Судя по описанию Нико, он уже имеет 50% шансов на успех - в любом случае.
> + по твоим словам и проверять не стоит. Кто же может в такой ситуации оказаться шарлатаном?


У меня много лет проверки ламы этого из Амдо. Гадание точно на 90 процентов. Не на сто, конечно, но шарлатаном я его бы не назвала.

----------


## Legba

> У меня много лет проверки ламы этого из Амдо. Гадание точно на 90 процентов. Не на сто, конечно, но шарлатаном я его бы не назвала.


Круто, что скажешь. Но уж больно ограниченный диапазон вопросов))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Это ту книгу, что Хос переводил, так осовременили?


Не, Это гадание МО он-лайн существует уже времена вечные :Smilie:  И есть у него свои верующие :Smilie: 

Ну, а я у лам гадаю. Без фанатизма и скептицизма - это добавляет ясности в уже продуманное решение, бывает. Понятно, что проверяла. Мне - подходит. ЛИЧНО МНЕ. :Big Grin:  Несколько раз очень помогло. В осознанном создании определенной причинно-следственной связи.

А что еще можно спрашивать через Манжушри, как не про наилучшую ситуацию для практики?

Выигрыш в лотерею - еще не факт, что к такой приведет.....

----------


## Нико

> Не, Это гадание МО он-лайн существует уже времена вечные И есть у него свои верующие
> 
> Ну, а я у лам гадаю. Без фанатизма и скептицизма - это добавляет ясности в уже продуманное решение, бывает. Понятно, что проверяла. Мне - подходит. ЛИЧНО МНЕ. Несколько раз очень помогло. В осознанном создании определенной причинно-следственной связи.
> 
> А что еще можно спрашивать через Манжушри, как не про наилучшую ситуацию для практики?
> 
> Выигрыш в лотерею - еще не факт, что к такой приведет.....


Пема, а перевод Хоса существует с 94 года. А к Манджушри обращаются далеко не про практику)))).

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, а перевод Хоса существует с 94 года. А к Манджушри обращаются далеко не про практику)))).


Я лично только за правильными условиями для практики :Smilie:  Типа, как бабушка учила еще в христианстве - "не как я хочу, а как мне полезно" :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  От себя добавляю - "для развития устремленности".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так. Смотрите, гадатель у нас в мегавыгодной ситуации. Судя по описанию Нико, он уже имеет 50% шансов на успех - в любом случае.
> + по твоим словам и проверять не стоит. Кто же может в такой ситуации оказаться шарлатаном?


Ну давай еще субстанции цога будем проверять на аутентичность посредством хим. анализа. )))
Методы мат. статистики не применимы в области духовного, неужели это не ясно?

----------


## Нико

> Я лично только за правильными условиями для практики Типа, как бабушка учила еще в христианстве - "не как я хочу, а как мне полезно" От себя добавляю - "для развития устремленности".


Устремлённость - устремлённостью, только иногда мы хотим и личные вопросы для себя решить. Не машины же мы устремлённые.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Методы мат. статистики не применимы в области духовного, неужели это не ясно?


Если бы с помощью мо предсказывали исключительно когда вопрошающий достигнет каждого из бхуми (то есть, практика мо не выходила бы за пределы области духовного), тогда бы научный метод действительно был неприменим. А раз предсказывают вполне себе плотские  :Smilie:  вещи, то почему нельзя применять работающие в этой области методы?

----------

Legba (06.04.2014), Влад К (07.04.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Если бы с помощью мо предсказывали исключительно когда вопрошающий достигнет каждого из бхуми (то есть, практика мо не выходила бы за пределы области духовного), тогда бы научный метод действительно был неприменим. А раз предсказывают вполне себе плотские  вещи, то почему нельзя применять работающие в этой области методы?


Вот и я о том же. Гадают обычно про мирские вещи, болезни там и прочее. А про духовные вопросы ламы не предсказывают.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А раз предсказывают вполне себе плотские  вещи, то почему нельзя применять работающие в этой области методы?


Можете объяснить механизм действия гадания в терминологии той культуры, в которой он разработан?
Не описать процедуру, а именно объяснить механизм.

Тут ведь вот в чем дело: принцип проверяемости эксперимента применим лишь в рамках естественно-научного понимания причинности. Соответствует ли механизм гадания, как он понимается в своей культуре, этим условиям? Если нет, то вопрос о естественно-научной проверке не должен даже ставиться.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот и я о том же. Гадают обычно про мирские вещи, болезни там и прочее. А про духовные вопросы ламы не предсказывают.


Ну почему? гадания содержат предсказания о том, какие практики будут наиболее успешны на данном этапе.

----------


## Нико

> Ну почему? гадания содержат предсказания о том, какие практики будут наиболее успешны на данном этапе.


 Это если у коренного гуру спрашивать. Впрочем, ему не нужно для этого гадать, он как-то без этого определяет.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> А че так натужно - доверять еще дядьке какому
> 
> берешь, и во всем полагаешься на тырнет - как и тут на БФ - вот - РРАЗ -и сам себе гадальщик


Спасибо за ссылку. Я совершенно серьезно задал следующий вопрос: "Получится ли у меня стать президентом Российской Федерации?" Кинул кубики, результат таков.




> ЦА ЦА - Знамя славы
> «Время воздвигнуть знамя на вершине горы»
> 
>    Человек, чья жизнь проходит сейчас под знаком «Знамя славы», может рассчитывать на поддержку судьбы практически во всех своих начинаниях. Он неудержимо идет в гору, и это очевидно не только ему, но и всем окружающим.
>    Вам выпал при гадании этот символ? Значит, именно вы - тот человек, о котором было сказано выше. Это ваша жизнь уже некоторое время идет в гору, в ближайшем же будущем подъем станет еще удачнее.
>    Не исключено, что вы и сами успели заметить этот рост. Не смущайтесь: вы пожинаете сейчас плоды своих прежних усилий. То, над чем вы работали уже не один месяц, дало наконец замечательные результаты. Не упустите же ничего из того потока даров, которыми осыпает вас судьба: мало только работать на результат - надо еще уметь им воспользоваться.
>    По-видимому, наши предостережения излишни, поскольку человек, сумевший добиться столь значительных результатов, не растеряется в самый последний момент и сумеет извлечь из предоставленного ему все возможное.
> 
>    Надеемся, вы хорошо умеете контролировать свои эмоции, и радость от достигнутого не помешает вам идти к новым вершинам и добиваться новых, еще более впечатляющих результатов. Взгляните на выпавший вам знак: настало «время воздвигнуть знамя на вершине горы» - разве это ни о чем не говорит вам?
> ...


Хорошая штука!

----------

Legba (07.04.2014), Влад К (07.04.2014), Чагна Дордже (07.04.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Спасибо за ссылку. Я совершенно серьезно задал следующий вопрос: "Получится ли у меня стать президентом Российской Федерации?" Кинул кубики, результат таков.


А чего - выдвигайтеся :Smilie:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (07.04.2014)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> А чего - выдвигайтеся


Сначала нёндро  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.04.2014)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Спасибо за ссылку. Я совершенно серьезно задал следующий вопрос: "Получится ли у меня стать президентом Российской Федерации?" Кинул кубики, результат таков.


Ответ означает: Вперёд на трон Дхармакайи! :Wink:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (07.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (07.04.2014), Эделизи (07.04.2014)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Спасибо за ссылку. Я совершенно серьезно задал следующий вопрос: "Получится ли у меня стать президентом Российской Федерации?"


Из вопроса следует, что несерьезно задали.

----------

Эделизи (07.04.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

Вот это более аутентичное онлайн-гадание http://csin.narod.ru/divination/tibet.htm
Нужно нажать на Манджушри, задав вопрос. Там хоть написано какие практики делать

----------


## Аурум

> Вот это более аутентичное онлайн-гадание http://csin.narod.ru/divination/tibet.htm
> Нужно нажать на Манджушри, задав вопрос. Там хоть написано какие практики делать


Сходу выпала супер-благоприятная комбинация РА ДХИ.  :Big Grin:

----------

Эделизи (07.04.2014)

----------


## Legba

> Сходу выпала супер-благоприятная комбинация РА ДХИ.


Там, насколько я помню, неблагоприятных всего три штуки))

----------

Аурум (07.04.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> Там, насколько я помню, неблагоприятных всего три штуки))


Хоть я в игноре, отвечу. Мне как -то раз пол-года одни неблагоприятные выпадали )

----------

Neroli (07.04.2014)

----------


## Legba

> Можете объяснить механизм действия гадания в терминологии той культуры, в которой он разработан?
> Не описать процедуру, а именно объяснить механизм.


А чего тут хитрого.
Гадатель обращается к Йидаму (что это такое - отдельный разговор).
Йидам, будучи Буддой, обладает *все*ведением - значит если контакт установлен может ответить на *любой* вопрос.
Причем - правильно. Более того.
Если уж считать, что все так и есть, при не 100% правильности ответов - гадатель явный шарлатан,
т.к. связи с божеством *не* устанавливает.




> Тут ведь вот в чем дело: принцип проверяемости эксперимента применим лишь в рамках естественно-научного понимания причинности. 
> Соответствует ли механизм гадания, как он понимается в своей культуре, этим условиям? 
> Если нет, то вопрос о естественно-научной проверке не должен даже ставиться.


Все это очень хорошо. Вот про духовность, и про все про это))
И все правильно - пока гадаешь сам себе.
А вот в тот момент, когда отношения становятся рыночными - как то перестает впечатлять.
Услуги из туманной области духовного - но вдруг за конкретный прайс?
Я пришел за информацией - и заплатил за нее. А мне говорят, что информация эта не может претендовать на "информативность"
в принципе - дескать другая парадигма. В таком случае, я могу и заплатить за нее деньгами из "монополии", правда?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (08.04.2014), Аурум (07.04.2014), Дубинин (07.04.2014), Паня (07.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (07.04.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вот это более аутентичное онлайн-гадание http://csin.narod.ru/divination/tibet.htm
> Нужно нажать на Манджушри, задав вопрос. Там хоть написано какие практики делать


На сокровенный вопрос насчет возможности поехать через некоторое время в ритрит Манжушри мне отвечает:




> Стяг победы
> Если выпадет ДХИ ДХИ, тебя ждет победа и успех, подобно тому как воздвигают победный стяг в десяти сторонах света. *Сможешь осуществить все, что пожелаешь.*(сиддхи?) Знак этого гадания - "Поистине удивительно! Достигаешь все большего, опираясь на могущественного царя, исполняющего желания".
>   Во всем остальном будет успех, а потому продолжай делать то, что делаешь. Счастье и удача придут к тебе, если будешь накапливать благие заслуги и опираться в своих медитациях на таких божеств, как Ваджракилая, Хеваджра, Хаягрива, Гухьясамаджа, Ваджрапани и им подобных. Хорошо также делать подношения шестирукому Махакале. Читай тексты Дзогчен и "Манджушри-нама-самгити". Опирайся также на таких Защитников Дхармы, как царь Гесер и Верма. Это гадание называется также "Воздвигнешь драгоценный стяг победы".
> 
> Придут ли они и исполнится ли дело  
>  Нет препятствий, а потому будет успех.
> 
>    Гости  
>  Путешествие их будет легким, и они прибудут благополучно.
> ...


Во, круто. Наверно я и летать смогу, только пока не пробовала.

А чего вы сомневаетесь, когда пишу о себе на форуме? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  У меня все крутейше :Big Grin:  

Пойду, дурака поваляю, раз могу все :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Эделизи (07.04.2014)

----------


## Нико

> На сокровенный вопрос насчет возможности поехать через некоторое время в ритрит Манжушри мне отвечает:
> 
> 
> 
> Во, круто. Наверно я и летать смогу, только пока не пробовала.
> 
> А чего вы сомневаетесь, когда пишу о себе на форуме? У меня все крутейше


А в этом последнем гадании нужно только один раз интересующий вопрос задавать?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А в этом последнем гадании нужно только один раз интересующий вопрос задавать?


Я не буду второй раз задавать - а то скажет что-то более минорное, и прощай моя крутизна. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Хотя нет - вот:


> Лунный нектар
> Если выпадет АХ ПА, то, подобно тому, *как нектар лунных лучей наполняет небо своим сиянием, твои добродетельные деяния умиротворения и увеличения будут успешны*. Знак этого гадания "Наслаждение желаемым без помех".
> 
>   Придут ли они и исполнится ли дело  
>  Все благополучно исполнится.
> 
>    Гости  
>  Путь твоих гостей будет легок, и они прибудут вскоре.
> 
> ...


Прям даже не знаю, что и выбрать, так все аппетитно, единственное, мне ясно, что если у меня увеличится потомство, ритрита мне точно не видать. :Cry: 

Пойду-ка пока помлею от обоих вариантов :Big Grin:  Мой день сегодня сделан :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А чего тут хитрого.


Ты дал описание примерно такое:
- Почему едет машина?
- А чего тут хитрого? Бензин залил, на газ нажал, вот она и едет.
- А как устроен двигатель внутреннего сгорания?
- Да хрен его знает, кому это интересно?

Ты опиши связь всего этого с гадательным дивайсом с точки зрения причинности - вот тогда это будет объяснение.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ты опиши связь всего этого с гадательным дивайсом с точки зрения причинности - вот тогда это будет объяснение.


Сергей, а Вы лично как относитесь к гаданию МО? Гадали себе у какого-то ламы? Что было?

----------


## Legba

> Ты опиши связь всего этого с гадательным дивайсом с точки зрения причинности - вот тогда это будет объяснение.


Не, вот это - не ко мне.
Ты, по сути, предлагаешь мне объяснить, как работает тантра с точки зрения причинности.
А там есть очень много совершенно неочевидных вопросов, ответа на которые я не только не знаю, но и не нашел у авторитетов.
И первейший из них - что такое, собственно, божество. Если ответить на этот вопрос - так или иначе - можно будет проанализировать и остальное.
А пока что - да, "хрен знает, как оно работает".
Поскольку если мы обращаемся к живому существу, пусть просветленному, это один расклад.
(ННР: "Махакала — это не только сила; Махакала — существо, или некто, обладающий сознанием").
Если же считать божество - "персонификацией метода" ср. Берзин - расклад совершенно меняется.
Вот какой тут анализ?))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Эделези - для чистоты следственного эксперимента и погадала на Вашем спецпредложении еще раз.



> Сокровищница с драгоценностями
> Если выпадет НА ДХИ "Хранитель западных дверей", будет совершенное счастье, подобное открытой сокровищнице. Знак этого гадания - "Открытие дверей западной сокровищницы". Оно называется также "Масло из молока, сокровище из океана".


Ну что за день-то такой? То в президенты кто-то, кто - исполнение всех желаний и всем благоприятная ситуация, причем гадание бесплатное, - чего, это такой позитифф всем? мое приложение будет посуровей :Smilie: 

.........Все. Больше хватит :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Хоть я в игноре, отвечу. Мне как -то раз пол-года одни неблагоприятные выпадали )


Сбылось?  :Frown:

----------


## Поляков

> в принципе - дескать другая парадигма. В таком случае, я могу и заплатить за нее деньгами из "монополии", правда?


Нельзя платить игрушечными деньгам - не сработает. "Пациенты, готовые отдать $2,5 за каждую таблетку обезболивающего вместо 10 центов, чувствуют эффект на 30% чаще."

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не, вот это - не ко мне.
> Ты, по сути, предлагаешь мне объяснить, как работает тантра с точки зрения причинности.


Так я к тому и веду: какая тут может быть проверка если неизвестен принцип действия, даже предположительно.
Может же быть такое, что сама идея провести эксперимент вносит фатальные искажения в процесс гадания. ))))
Так что достаточно сказать: это ненаучно, и закрыть тему. А кто верит в то, что наука в своем понимании не охватывает причинность полностью, тот пойдет к гадателю.

Кстати, ты ошибаешься, принцип гадания на порядок проще, чем причинность в тантрах. Похоже (если вообще принять это за чистую монету и начать всерьез рассуждать), здесь просто речь о влиянии некоего, скажем условно "информационно-силового поля" на стохастический процесс, каковым является бросание костей. Но это так, в самых общих чертах.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, а Вы лично как относитесь к гаданию МО? Гадали себе у какого-то ламы? Что было?


Нет, я не гадаю, хоть первая книжка по тиб. гаданию действительно выходила в моем переводе.
По поводу гадания, раз зашла речь, мне однажды друг один, большой в то время любитель и-цзина, рассказывал поистине хрестоматийную историю.
Погадал он себе как-то по утру и выпала ему страшная какая-то гексограма, где есть такие слова "стрела вонзилась в плоть, ты вытаскиваешь ее зубами". Или типа того.
Он испугался, а потом забыл. А днем они пошли с приятелями гулять и решили поесть шашлык. "И вот, говорит, снимаю я мясо зубами с шампура, и вдруг вспоминаю: стрела возилась в плоть. Чуть не подавился от смеха".
Так что предсказание может порой и сбыться, но так, что толку от предварительного знания - ноль. ))))

----------

Neroli (07.04.2014), Дондог (24.07.2016), Пема Дролкар (07.04.2014)

----------


## Legba

> Так я к тому и веду: *какая тут может быть проверка если неизвестен принцип действия,* даже предположительно.
> Может же быть такое, что сама идея провести эксперимент вносит фатальные искажения в процесс гадания. ))))
> Так что достаточно сказать: это ненаучно, и закрыть тему. А кто верит в то, что наука в своем понимании не охватывает причинность полностью, тот пойдет к гадателю.


Более того, сам факт гадания искажает будущее, посему оно не может быть предсказано в принципе. Гейзенберг и все такое.))
Но вот связь ненаучности с действенностью мне неясна. Например. Гомеопатия - чудовищная ересь. Но гомеопатические средства часто помогают (мне в том числе).
По совершенно неясным причинам - то ли плацебо, то ли еще что. Но. Я могу попробовать препарат и сказать - ОК, мне стало лучше,
в следующий раз как простужусь - опять сожру это.
Или. Некто может не знать, как устроен двигатель. Тем не менее, он идет в автосервис, и его машину чинят.
Он - по прежнему не знает, как работает двигатель - но точно может сказать, едет машинка или нет - проверяет значицца.





> Кстати, ты ошибаешься, принцип гадания на порядок проще, чем причинность в тантрах. Похоже (если вообще принять это за чистую монету и начать всерьез рассуждать), здесь просто речь о влиянии некоего, скажем условно "информационно-силового поля" на стохастический процесс, каковым является бросание костей. Но это так, в самых общих чертах.


Вот я бы не сказал, что это прям проще. И потом - как бы назвали "информационно-силовое поле" тибетцы? Этож Будда и есть))

----------

Джнянаваджра (08.04.2014), Дондог (24.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (07.04.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Более того, сам факт гадания искажает будущее, посему оно не может быть предсказано в принципе.


Как может быть искажено то, чего вне обусловленности прошлым и настоящим нет?  :Cool:

----------


## Legba

> Как может быть искажено то, чего вне обусловленности прошлым и настоящим нет?


Думаем, думаем.))
В настоящем появляется новый обуславливающий фактор - само гадание.
Соответственно, будущее уже обусловлено иным набором факторов, чем *до* гадания.

----------

Джнянаваджра (08.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (07.04.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Думаем, думаем.))
> В настоящем появляется новый обуславливающий фактор - само гадание.
> Соответственно, будущее уже обусловлено иным набором факторов, чем *до* гадания.


Думаем: в настоящем не может возникнуть никакого нового обуславливающего фактора без обусловленности этого фактора прошлым. Гадание возникает не из вакуума, а обусловлено прошлыми событиями, так что никакого искажения будущего гаданием нет.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Предложите любую тему гадания - с неочевидным исходом, который можно будет проверить в течении 1-3 месяцев.
> И посмотрим, как чего обстоит - без ОБС (и даже без ОЛС).


Всем гадальщикам предлагаю угадать выбранную мной строку текста. Это название на тибетском в транслитерации Уайли.
Для проверки--sha256: 4c4d8d96c3bf4be5901221d19dae039bb752b123ea66e27dc31c978a53721a2e

----------

Дондог (24.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (07.04.2014)

----------


## Neroli

Ну а на прошлое нельзя "погадать"? Какой-нибудь факт из жизни привести? Ну там.. перестала ли Нероли пить коньяк по утрам? Или что-то в этом роде))
Или прошлое тоже "поплывет"?

----------


## Аурум

> Ну а на прошлое нельзя "погадать"? Какой-нибудь факт из жизни привести? Ну там.. перестала ли Нероли пить коньяк по утрам? Или что-то в этом роде))
> Или прошлое тоже "поплывет"?


Гадать-то можно! Только вот угадывать не всегда получится!

----------

Дондог (24.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (07.04.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Более того, сам факт гадания искажает будущее, посему оно не может быть предсказано в принципе. Гейзенберг и все такое.))


Нет, сам принцип гадания не искажает будущее. Думать так - это примитивное понимание причинности как детерминизма.




> Но вот связь ненаучности с действенностью мне неясна.


Подумай о принципах верификации в науке: почему требуется проверяемость эксперимента и так далее. Это легко понять.
В гадании, в самой теоретической установке нарушается принцип нефальсифицируемости.




> Или. Некто может не знать, как устроен двигатель. Тем не менее, он идет в автосервис, и его машину чинят.
> Он - по прежнему не знает, как работает двигатель - но точно может сказать, едет машинка или нет - проверяет значицца.


Это неудачный пример. Здесь ты В ПРИНЦИПЕ всегда можешь узнать причину поломки. А представь, что у тебя вместо мотора чертик сидит, и когда хочет крутит колеса, а когда не хочет - нет. Вот это аналогия гадания. Статистически ты можешь установить некоторые закономерности, но они в любой момент могут быть нарушены, так что доказать ничего не возможно.




> Вот я бы не сказал, что это прям проще. И потом - как бы назвали "информационно-силовое поле" тибетцы? Этож Будда и есть))


По сути да. Но чтобы проверять действие тебе нужно научиться ставить эксперимент на Будде по принципу стимул-реакция. А это по понятным причинам невозможно.

----------


## Legba

> Думаем: в настоящем не может возникнуть никакого нового обуславливающего фактора без обусловленности этого фактора прошлым. Гадание возникает не из вакуума, а обусловлено прошлыми событиями, так что никакого искажения будущего гаданием нет.


Да, так тоже можно.))
Но тогда отсутствует свобода воли, и предсказание теряет весь смысл -
все равно все произойдет определенным образом, и наша реакция на событие также детерминирована.
Возникает вопрос - нафига гадать, если все равно не сможешь скорректировать действия?
Зачем спрашивать "какой эмчи лучше?", если поход к одному из них уже предопределен?

----------

Дондог (24.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (07.04.2014)

----------


## Legba

> Нет, сам принцип гадания не искажает будущее. Думать так - это примитивное понимание причинности как детерминизма.


Про детерминизм у нас тут Aion вещает. *Принцип* гадания ничего не искажает, искажает *событие* гадания.




> Подумай о принципах верификации в науке: почему требуется проверяемость эксперимента и так далее. Это легко понять.
> В гадании, в самой теоретической установке нарушается принцип нефальсифицируемости.





> А представь, что у тебя вместо мотора чертик сидит, и когда хочет крутит колеса, а когда не хочет - нет. Вот это аналогия гадания. Статистически ты можешь установить некоторые закономерности, но они в любой момент могут быть нарушены, так что доказать ничего не возможно.


Про научную верификацию речь даже не идет, конечно же. Я просто предложил проверить способности чертика.
Ладно, что чертик - но если он *никогда* не крутит колеса, то его надо гнать с работы.))





> По сути да. Но чтобы проверять действие тебе нужно научиться ставить эксперимент на Будде по принципу стимул-реакция. А это по понятным причинам невозможно.


Почему? Вон у нас сколько Ринпоче - они Будды и есть, проверяй сколько угодно.))
А гадатель, кстати, нам как-бы намекает, что может Будде по меньшей мере позвонить.
Ну и потом - вся практика садханы это эксперимент по принципу стимул-реакция))

----------

Джнянаваджра (08.04.2014), Сергей Хос (07.04.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Да, так тоже можно.))
> Но тогда отсутствует свобода воли, и предсказание теряет весь смысл -
> все равно все произойдет определенным образом, и наша реакция на событие также детерминирована.
> Возникает вопрос - нафига гадать, если все равно не сможешь скорректировать действия?
> Зачем спрашивать "какой эмчи лучше?", если поход к одному из них уже предопределен?


Ну почему же отсутствует свобода воли? Детерминация будущего прошлым неабсолютна. Всё дело в том, что неизменного и единственного будущего нет. Есть множество вариантов. В точке бифуркации, которой гадание и является, случайное уступает место закономерному и реализуется именно тот вариант будущего, который кармически, так сказать, легитимен.

----------


## Aion

> Про детерминизм у нас тут Aion вещает. *Принцип* гадания ничего не искажает, искажает *событие* гадания.


Ещё раз повторяю: *придуманное Вами* будущее (то есть, некое будущее без ситуации гадания) быть искажено не может. Его акт гадания делает просто невозможным.   :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> Ну почему же отсутствует свобода воли? Детерминация будущего прошлым неабсолютна. Всё дело в том, что неизменного и единственного будущего нет. Есть множество вариантов. В точке бифуркации, которой гадание и является, случайное уступает место закономерному и реализуется именно тот вариант будущего, который кармически, так сказать, легитимен.


ОК, а отчего мы спорим? Вы *тоже* утверждаете, что событие гадания определяет вариант будущего.
Сказать, что было-бы *без* гадания - и в Вашей системе невозможно.
Таким образом, гадание (предположительно) метод изменения будущего, а не его предсказания.
Тоже красиво - но тогда неясно, зачем нужны "несчастливые" гадания. Зачем делать "кармически легитимным" плохое будущее?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.04.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> Сбылось?


У меня прекрасные времена были  :Smilie:  Но все гадания показывали жуть  :Smilie: 
Вообще я гадаю для себя чтобы скорее психологически разобраться в какой-то проблеме, чем решить "да или нет".
Вот в последнее время на Таро Черных Котов запала http://www.vdagroup.ru/foretelltarot/taroonline.html заходите, выбираете любую колоду таро, выбираете любой расклад. Лучше которые вверху, с индивидуальными описаниями. Нажмете на понравившийся расклад, там опция "выбрать колоду" - и на свой вкус. Можно, как в реале самому выбрать карту, можно предоставить все компьютеру.

----------

Neroli (07.04.2014)

----------


## Aion

> ОК, а отчего мы спорим? Вы *тоже* утверждаете, что событие гадания определяет вариант будущего.
> Сказать, что было-бы *без* гадания - и в Вашей системе невозможно.


А зачем что-то говорить о несуществующем?  По-моему, происходящее с кем-либо не случайно, а закономерно, и гадание эту закономерность выявляет. 



> Таким образом, гадание (предположительно) метод изменения будущего, а не его предсказания.


То есть, по-Вашему, без гадания будущее неизменно? 



> Зачем делать "кармически легитимным" плохое будущее?


Дык, вроде, с этим ясно более-менее. "Плохое будущее" - это предупреждение сознанию, чтобы оно воздержалось от задуманного. Но вообще говоря, механизм гадания достаточно прост: сознание обращается к бессознательному (на некоторой глубине которого времени нет), и получает ответ в виде символа (поскольку словами бессознательное изъясняться не может).

----------


## Legba

> Дык, вроде, с этим ясно более-менее. "Плохое будущее" - это предупреждение сознанию, чтобы оно воздержалось от задуманного. Но вообще говоря, механизм гадания достаточно прост: сознание обращается к бессознательному (на некоторой глубине которого времени нет), и получает ответ в виде символа (поскольку словами бессознательное изъясняться не может).


Честно сказать, психоаналитические трактовки сложно называть "механизмом".
Психоанализ (тем паче Юнгианский) такая же эзотерика как тибетский буддизм - объяснять одно через другое довольно странно.
ИМХО, конечно.

----------


## Aion

> Честно сказать, психоаналитические трактовки сложно называть "механизмом".
> Психоанализ (тем паче Юнгианский) такая же эзотерика как тибетский буддизм - объяснять одно через другое довольно странно.
> ИМХО, конечно.


По содержанию, стало быть, сказать нечего, раз ярлыками ограничились? Альтернативного экзотерического варианта "механизма", надо полагать, у Вас нет? Трёхходовкой "сознание-бессознательное-сознание ́" объясняется, кстати, принцип любого гадания, а не только тибецкая его версия.

----------


## Legba

> По содержанию, стало быть, сказать нечего, раз ярлыками ограничились?


Содержание оперирует не-буддийскими и не близкими лично мне понятиями. Что я могу про него сказать?
Вцелом, конечно, все у Вас довольно странно.
1. 


> В точке бифуркации, которой гадание и является, случайное уступает место закономерному и реализуется именно тот вариант будущего, который кармически, так сказать, легитимен.


Т.е. при "плохом" прогнозе гадателя - закономерно наступает "плохое" будущее. Этот вариант будущего реализуется, и он кармически легитимен. ОК.
2. Внезапно: 


> "Плохое будущее" - это предупреждение сознанию, чтобы оно воздержалось от задуманного.


О как. А чего это вдруг воздерживаться от того, что всяко произойдет, став "кармически легитимным"?
3. 


> сознание обращается к бессознательному (на некоторой глубине которого времени нет), и получает ответ в виде символа (поскольку словами бессознательное изъясняться не может).


Совсем круто. Речь о бессознательном гадателя, я так понимаю? Т.е. Вы просто перечеркиваете всю тему с обращением к божествам, предполагая, что ответ неким образом содержится
в бессознательном гадателя. 
Т.е., механизм выглядит так.
Я спрашиваю гадателя - "заработаю ли я мильон долларов?"
В бессознательном гадателя, неким образом, содержится информация... о чем?
Точка бифуркации еще не пройдена, я или заработаю, или нет. (см. пункт 1)
В бессознательном гадателя есть и "заработает" и "не заработает" - что и всплывает в виде символов... двух? :EEK!: 
Гадатель сам (видимо) выбирает - "не заработает".
Все, точка бифуркации пройдена, я не заработаю. Вариант стал легитимным.
В этой системе мне вообще неясен момент "предупреждения" (пункт 2) - ни в какой момент я ничего сделать не могу.
А также неясен момент, почему гадатель формирует будущее, а также сознательно он это делает или бессознательно.
Вы напишите как-то поотчетливей, на примере. А то проявление психоаналитического дискурса превратило все в кашу.

----------


## Нико

ྼྼྣКстати, электронные версии МО -- это полная фигня.

----------


## Neroli

Ну вот я про такой механизм слышала, дескать будущее нелинейно, из точки, в которой объект находится есть несколько вариантов развития событий. Некоторые действительно видят будущее, но только один из возможных вариантов. А как пойдет никто не знает. Поэтому предсказания то сбываются, то нет.
Объяснение эзотерическое, но на самом деле действительно неизвестно какой в точности кармический плод созреет, да же?

----------

Сергей Хос (07.04.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Объяснение эзотерическое, но на самом деле действительно неизвестно какой в точности кармический плод созреет, да же?


Мало того, его еще и менять можно. По крайней мере так считается в буддизме.
Нагадали тебе например угрозу жизни. Провел ритуалы, помолился, глядишь, и пронесло. Для того и гадают )))

----------

Нико (07.04.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Что я могу про него сказать?
> Вцелом, конечно, все у Вас довольно странно.


Если вместо чувства воспользоваться мышлением, ничего странного.  :Smilie: 



> 1. 
> Т.е. при "плохом" прогнозе гадателя - закономерно наступает "плохое" будущее. Этот вариант будущего реализуется, и он кармически легитимен. ОК.
> 2. Внезапно:  
> О как. А чего это вдруг воздерживаться от того, что всяко произойдет, став "кармически легитимным"?


А с чего это Вы взяли, что предсказывается некое изолированное будущее без связи с настоящим, то есть вне связи с текущей установкой сознания? Предсказывается тенденция, типа "налево пойдёшь - жену найдёшь, направо пойдёшь - коня потеряешь... и т.д."



> 3. 
> Совсем круто. Речь о бессознательном гадателя, я так понимаю?


Речь о бессознательном, которое на некоторой "глубине" не индивидуально, а коллективно, то есть присуще всем. Жизненные ситуации, понимаемые как архетипические, достаточно стандартны, что и предполагает стандартные варианты их развития.

----------


## Neroli

> Мало того, его еще и менять можно. По крайней мере так считается в буддизме.
> Нагадали тебе например угрозу жизни. Провел ритуалы, помолился, глядишь, и пронесло. Для того и гадают )))


Вот это очень мутный момент)) Можно хорошо капусты настричь, пугая всех скорой кончиной и проведением ритуалов)) А кончины может в помине там не видать))
Если помогло - молодец, не помогло - зато предсказал верно!))

----------

Legba (07.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (08.04.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Кстати, истоки этих ритуалов должны быть в тантрах. Помнится, когда д-р Ньида давал тибетский феншуй, он говорил, что это из Килаи. Так же и тут должно быть.
МО с Манджушри, наверное, из Жигжеда, так же как гадания по четкам, которые обычно делаются в связи с Лхамо.
Есть гадания с пятью дакинями, с Церингмой, еще какие-то. Я когда-то коллекционировал тексты на эту тему, у меня их около десятка. Хотели с друзьями сборник делать, но как-то не срослось. Тем более, что практического смысла в этом особого нет, они все без описания процедуры, только наборы ответов. А это мало информативно.

----------

Дондог (24.07.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот это очень мутный момент)) Можно хорошо капусты настричь, пугая всех скорой кончиной и проведением ритуалов)) А кончины может в помине там не видать))
> Если помогло - молодец, не помогло - зато предсказал верно!))


А какой смысл вообще общаться с ламой, если ему не веришь? только время терять, хоть гадание, хоть что.
На экзотику пялиться? лучше в зоопарк тогда сходить, там интереснее даже.

----------

Дондог (24.07.2016)

----------


## Legba

> Предсказывается тенденция, типа "налево пойдёшь - жену найдёшь, направо пойдёшь - коня потеряешь... и т.д."


Это Вы о каком-то другом гадании. Нико довольно ясно выразилась - в большинстве случаев это вопросы, имеющие ответом "да" или "нет".
Т.е. Вы придумали свой вариант гадания, и его объяснили. Очень хорошо, но бесполезно.
Кроме того, куда Вы уже дели "точку бифуркации", после которой "будущее реализуется". Если уж "точка бифуркации", то какие тут тенденции и варианты.




> Речь о бессознательном, которое на некоторой "глубине" не индивидуально, а коллективно, то есть присуще всем.


Чудная теория, но довольно неубедительная. Сходство не означает "коллективность", ни коим образом.
Кроме того, сходство на уровне "рептильного мозга" может и есть, но что толку.
Рептилии мало что не говорят и не чувствуют времени - они вообще тупые твари.))




> Жизненные ситуации, понимаемые как архетипические, достаточно стандартны, что и предполагает стандартные варианты их развития.


Слушайте, да зачем такое гадание-то? Стандартная ситуация со стандартными вариантами - да еще и прогноз в стиле "налево пойдёшь - жену найдёшь, направо пойдёшь - коня потеряешь... и т.д."
Если ситуация "стандартна" - все варианты ясны и так.
Если речь только о "тенденциях" - гадатель просто не нужен.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.04.2014)

----------


## Legba

> А какой смысл вообще общаться с ламой, если ему не веришь? только время терять, хоть гадание, хоть что.


Дык говорят надо проверять, Ламу-то.
А ты не велишь - дескать не поможет...))

Пойти что-ли свечку поставить...

----------

Сергей Хос (07.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (08.04.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Дык говорят надо проверять, Ламу-то.


Не путай меня. Речь о проверке моральных качеств и, возможно, знания текстов. А не умения гадать.

----------


## Legba

> Не путай меня. Речь о проверке моральных качеств и, возможно, знания текстов. А не умения гадать.


Умение гадать проистекает из моральных качеств и знания текстов. По идее, конечно))

----------

Neroli (07.04.2014), Сергей Хос (07.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (08.04.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Умение гадать проистекает из моральных качеств и знания текстов. По идее, конечно))


Не путай меня )) Проверяя способность гадать не проверишь моральные качества.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Основная функция гадальщиков и гадальных механизмов--облегчение выбора из равноценных.
Пример из классики не будет лишним в наши времена бескультурия и мракобесия:

_Агафья Тихоновна. Право,  такое затруднение -- выбор! Если  бы еще один,
два человека, а  то  четыре.  Как  хочешь, так и выбирай.  Никанор  Иванович
недурен, хотя, конечно, худощав; Иван Кузьмич тоже недурен. Да если  сказать
правду. Иван Павлович тоже хоть и толст, а  ведь очень видный мужчина. Прошу
покорно, как тут быть? Балтазар Балтазарыч опять мужчина с достоинствами. Уж
как трудно решиться, так просто рассказать нельзя, как  трудно! Если бы губы
Никанора   Ивановича  да  приставить  к  носу  Ивана  Кузьмина,   да   взять
сколько-нибудь  развязности,  какая  у  Балтазара Балтазарыча,  да, пожалуй,
прибавить к  этому  еще дородности Ивана Павловича  -- я бы тогда  тотчас  же
решилась. А теперь  поди подумай! просто голова даже стала  болеть. Я думаю,
лучше всего кинуть жребий. Положиться во всем на волю божию: кто выкинется,
тот и  муж. Напишу их всех на бумажках, сверну в  трубочки, да и пусть будет
что будет._

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.04.2014)

----------


## Legba

> Не путай меня )) Проверяя способность гадать не проверишь моральные качества.


ОК. Поставлю две свечки.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (08.04.2014), Сергей Хос (07.04.2014)

----------


## Legba

> Основная функция гадальщиков и гадальных механизмов--облегчение выбора из равноценных.


Единственный присутствующий тут гадальщик говорит что 


> Предсказывается тенденция, типа "налево пойдёшь - жену найдёшь, направо пойдёшь - коня потеряешь... и т.д."


Так что даже столь малого облегчения есть шанс не получить.

----------


## Сергей Ч

Может не совсем по теме, но мне показалось интересным: 

Гороскоп. Психология шарлатанства.
из книги Степанова С.С. "Что Вы знаете и чего не знаете о себе и о других"

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.04.2014), Эделизи (07.04.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Это Вы о каком-то другом гадании. Нико довольно ясно выразилась - в большинстве случаев это вопросы, имеющие ответом "да" или "нет".
> Т.е. Вы придумали свой вариант гадания, и его объяснили. Очень хорошо, но бесполезно.


Ничего я не придумал. Речь о сути гадания: есть некая ситуация, развитие которой прогнозируется. 



> Кроме того, куда Вы уже дели "точку бифуркации", после которой "будущее реализуется". Если уж "точка бифуркации", то какие тут тенденции и варианты.


Получение оракула и есть точка бифуркации. 




> Чудная теория, но довольно неубедительная. Сходство не означает "коллективность", ни коим образом.
> Кроме того, сходство на уровне "рептильного мозга" может и есть, но что толку.
> Рептилии мало что не говорят и не чувствуют времени - они вообще тупые твари.))


То, что принадлежит всем без исключения, не является индивидуальным, а является коллективным. Вот, что пишет Мария Луиза фон Франц:  


> Методы прорицания обычно используются для предсказания будущего; методы И Цзин вначале также отчасти использовались с этой целью. Вильгельм объясняет идею китайцев так: если бы мы знали, как дерево превратилось в семя, мы могли бы предсказать будущее. Такое высказывание аналогично утверждению, что мы сможем предсказывать будущее, если поймем процесс, обратный развитию. Числа отсчитываются в обратном порядке. Китайцы говорят, что будущее всегда присутствует в зародыше. Если я знаю, как дерево сжимается до семени, то я могу предсказать, как из него вырастет дерево. Если нам известна исходная точка какой-либо ситуации, то мы можем прогнозировать ее последствия.
> Психологически это означает, что если нам известна архетипическая констелляция, лежащая в основе ситуации, то мы можем предвидеть развитие событий.
> Мария-Луиза фон Франц
> Прорицание и синхрония. Психология значимого случая





> Слушайте, да зачем такое гадание-то? 
> Если ситуация "стандартна" - все варианты ясны и так.
> Если речь только о "тенденциях" - гадатель просто не нужен.


Ситуация стандартна для бессознательного, а не для вопрошающего сознания!  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

Насколько себе понимаю, любое гадание/предсказание даётся, исходя из ситуации, сложившейся на момент такой операции. И в больш-ве случаев развитие такой ситуации вариативно, что оставляет место для свободы воль : ). 
Соответственно, если человек получил неблагоприятный авторитетный прогноз и принял некоторые меры, способные так или иначе повлиять на ход событий (знает, что вот-вот будет дождь, -- надел плащ и взял зонт : )...

И -- пара шуток на тему.
Из Каттнера:

"... дедуля умеет предвидеть будущее, хоть в этом нет ничего хорошего, потому что оно то и дело меняется".
Из жизни:

----------

Aion (07.04.2014), Neroli (07.04.2014), Паня (08.04.2014), Сергей Ч (07.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (08.04.2014)

----------


## Legba

> То, что принадлежит всем без исключения, не является индивидуальным, а является коллективным.


Ого. Это смело. У абсолютного большинства людей - по две ноги. Они что, коллективные?
Никаких свидетельств того, что у меня есть доступ к Вашему (или чьему-либо еще) мозгу (равно как и ногам) не имеется.
Ладно, давайте закончим. Вы все время вводите какие-то новые понятия - "оракул" какой-то появился, И-Цзин зачем-то...
Вот какая мне разница, что думала Мария Луиза фон Франц про И-Цзин? 
У нее, насколько я понимаю, даже врачебной практики не было - одна философия.

----------


## Aion

> Ого. Это смело. У абсолютного большинства людей - по две ноги. Они что, коллективные?


В аналитической психологии бессознательное рассматривается 1) как индивидуальное (тень), 2) как коллективное (архетипы). Такова терминология. При чём тут ноги, когда речь идёт о бессознательном?  :EEK!: 



> Никаких свидетельств того, что у меня есть доступ к Вашему (или чьему-либо еще) мозгу (равно как и ногам) не имеется.


У каждого есть доступ к бессознательному. Каждую ночь Вы видите сновидения, которые являются ничем иным, как манифестацией бессознательного. Если Вы мозг от бессознательного не способны отличить, чем могу я Вам помочь?  :Cool: 



> Ладно, давайте закончим. Вы все время вводите какие-то новые понятия - "оракул" какой-то появился, И-Цзин зачем-то...
> Вот какая мне разница, что думала Мария Луиза фон Франц про И-Цзин?


Оракул - это предсказание, а И-цзин по существу ничем не отличается от других систем предсказания. Вы фиксируете внимание на частностях, а я всё это время говорю об общем. 



> У нее, насколько я понимаю, даже врачебной практики не было - одна философия.


У неё была многолетняя психоаналитическая практика.

----------


## Neroli

> Не путай меня )) Проверяя способность гадать не проверишь моральные качества.


Ага. Но если он дорого берет, а предсказания не сбываются - с моральными качествами тоже скорее всего что-то будет не так.

----------

Legba (08.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (08.04.2014)

----------


## Аурум

_"Я гадалка, дочь советского тантриста. Практикую уже 50 лет. Поверьте, у нас не всё так однозначно!"_

----------


## Буль

> Ещё замечу, что для качественного гадания мо нужно пройти соответствующий ретрит (Палден Лхамо, Манджушри и т.п.). Так что это не профанация, а результат приближения к божеству в тибетском буддизме. И за это не принято брать фиксированную плату, хотя, естественно, люди понимают, что с пустыми руками не пойдут.


Вау! А бывают ещё и некачественные гадания???

----------


## Нико

> Вау! А бывают ещё и некачественные гадания???


А то ж.

----------

Буль (07.04.2014)

----------


## Neroli

Девушка пришла к гадалке.
- Меня любят двое парней. Скажи, кому из них повезет?
Гадалка разложила карты, потом внимательно посмотрела на девушку.
- Повезет Игорю — на тебе женится Дима.

----------

Aion (08.04.2014), Legba (08.04.2014), Pedma Kalzang (08.04.2014), Vladiimir (08.04.2014), Алик (23.04.2014), Буль (07.04.2014), Влад К (07.04.2014), Денис Евгеньев (08.04.2014), Карма Палджор (08.04.2014), Кузьмич (07.04.2014), Паня (08.04.2014), Сергей Хос (07.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (08.04.2014)

----------


## Буль

> А то ж.


И как в Тибете с этим поступают? Как в Европах --  мани бэк? Или как у нас: лицо щупают?  :Wink:

----------


## Legba

> И как в Тибете с этим поступают? Как в Европах --  мани бэк? Или как у нас: лицо щупают?


В Лхасе - мани бэк, в Кхаме, думаю, и зарезать могут.))

----------

Pedma Kalzang (08.04.2014), Буль (08.04.2014), Дондог (24.07.2016), Карма Палджор (08.04.2014), Сергей Хос (08.04.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Любопытно, кстати, послушать, что сам лама говорит о гадании:




На меня лично на этом видео он произвел очень хорошее впечатление.

----------

Aion (23.04.2014), Pema Sonam (23.04.2014), Эделизи (23.04.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Любопытно, кстати, послушать, что сам лама говорит о гадании:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> На меня лично на этом видео он произвел очень хорошее впечатление.


На меня тоже.

----------

Эфрон (10.09.2014)

----------

